# The sun shines on the righteous.



## compo (12 Apr 2012)

I went out and did a 20 mile circuit this morning, sunshine pretty well all the way round. Looking at the sky it seemed to be black everywhere except where I was. There was clearly a lot of water about, cars had wipers going, and the gutters were awash, yet the sun was shining where I went. I am now home and sitting here and it is throwing it down out there. the neighbours roof is white from hail. Someone up there in the sky must have taken pity on me when I was out.


----------



## Edge705 (12 Apr 2012)

Jammy beggar it was the other way round for me last night on the way home from work SUN all around yet a black cloud full of hailstones decided to follow me for 12 miles you southerners dont half have it easy


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2012)

_"The sun shines on the righteous"_
Or (as my Mother used to say) "the devil looks after his own"


----------



## jugglingphil (13 Apr 2012)

I left work early yesterday, had a great cycle home the long way (10 miles) along the river and back roads, and beautiful sunshine . Soon after I get home it rains most of the afternoon.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2012)

must admit it was misty here first thing but it soon cleared and then remained great with little or no breeze


----------



## Globalti (16 Apr 2012)

Yep, went out Wednesday evening with my regular buddy and all around us were black clouds, it was spitting and spotting with rain almost constantly yet somehow we remained dry.


----------



## kiwi-Sal (17 Apr 2012)

Sometimes it does. I went out Saturday (towards Blackburn) and sure enough the only place it seemed to me to be raining was me and all around me.
Sunday a different story (headed north towards Caton/Carnforth) it was glorious. Cold yes but bright sun all day.


----------



## WildBike (18 Apr 2012)

Dave7 said:


> _"The sun shines on the righteous"_
> Or (as my Mother used to say) "the devil looks after his own"


 
lol


----------



## compo (20 Apr 2012)

See, nothing changes. I am sitting here watching the rain lashing down against the windows. An hour ago I finished a 30 miler completed in glorious sunshine.

I must have done a lot of good to outweigh the bad things I have done.


----------



## FastRun (21 Apr 2012)

compo said:


> I must have done a lot of good to outweigh the bad things I have done.


 
Would be great to get some of your luck, so I can win at the lottery -- the weather is quite nice, but the lottery ...


----------



## compo (21 Apr 2012)

FastRun said:


> Would be great to get some of your luck, so I can win at the lottery -- the weather is quite nice, but the lottery ...


 
You'd only waste spend it on a new bike.


----------



## Nearly there (21 Apr 2012)

from my front window blue sky at the rear one black sky  going out for a ride soon but which way shall I go mm decisions decisions


----------



## compo (21 Apr 2012)

Nearly there said:


> from my front window blue sky at the rear one black sky  going out for a ride soon but which way shall I go mm decisions decisions


 
Head for the black. It can only get better!


----------

